# What are the names of your cubes?



## Eleredo (Oct 9, 2010)

Do your cubes have a name and gender?
All my cubes do!







Share yours!


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry, but I have real friends 


Spoiler



I don't name my cubes.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 9, 2010)

All of mine are called Tim


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 9, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Sorry, but *I have real friends*


OMG I am so jealous. 

Btw, this guy once got 3 dianshengs and named them Vince, Max and Craig or something. I have never done it.


----------



## Zyrb (Oct 9, 2010)

normally i refer to my cubes as my babies


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 9, 2010)

Real men don't name their cubes


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 9, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imaginary_friend


----------



## addicted_to_roux (Oct 9, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Sorry, but I have real friends
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Naming your cubes is in no way related to the amount of friends you may or may not have.

I think that it's kind of weird not to give a name to anything you spend a lot of time with,
and cubers do spend a fair amount of time with their cube, so why wouldn't you give each of them a name?

Furthermore, I think every cube has the right to have its own identity!

My 2x2 is called Josephine, my 3x3 is called Katrina and my 4x4 is called Eric.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 9, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> Real men don't name their cubes



Real men don't use Dan Brown beginner's method when they have been cubing for a year.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 9, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Real men don't use Dan Brown beginner's method when they have been cubing for a year.


I don't i use petrus


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 9, 2010)

You only started with that recently. Whatever, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Olji (Oct 9, 2010)

I call my F-II for "rasengan", since my friend heard wrong when i said it was a shengen, he replied "rasengan wtf?", and thats how my f-II got his name, but its moslty as a joke though x)


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 9, 2010)

I name my 3x3's-3x3's
and the same for every other cube

I don't give them names that's just strange


----------



## flan (Oct 9, 2010)

I call my F-II 'magic cube' because thats what my brother calls it.


----------



## marthaurion (Oct 9, 2010)

addicted_to_roux said:


> Naming your cubes is in no way related to the amount of friends you may or may not have.
> 
> *I think that it's kind of weird not to give a name to anything you spend a lot of time with,*
> and cubers do spend a fair amount of time with their cube, so why wouldn't you give each of them a name?
> ...


 
I must disagree. That's an idea for people who believe that they need to personify things in their life to give them value. Personally, I believe that if it isn't alive, it doesn't need a name. Plus, it's a little creepy....


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Oct 9, 2010)

EFF-TWO.


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 9, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> I don't i use petrus


 
First off Dan Brown's Method is a layer by layer method which is really different than Petrus. Furthermore Have you ever heard the saying "Real men use Petrus". By that saying that would make you even less of a real man.


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 9, 2010)

All my cubes are Rorschach.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Oct 9, 2010)

Ok, well, I like to keep it nice and simple. One name for ALL of my cubes.



Nelson


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 9, 2010)

If I ever get a really sentimental or meaningful cube, I'd name it. I've thought about naming my cubes, just never got around to it. Plus it could get kind of weird...

"I'll trade you my Type C for your F-II." 
"Eff-Too? Oh! You mean Bertha!"


----------



## Zonda (Oct 9, 2010)

My car is called Sune.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Oct 9, 2010)

WX-100 is my 3X3X3 f2
PHX-102 v.2 is my 5x5x5 yj


Spoiler



no, not really. But I don't feel like giving human names to my cubes.. (robot names are better)


----------



## Forte (Oct 10, 2010)

24


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 10, 2010)

Forte said:


> 24


 
I thought of something funnier than 24....25.

Brownie points to whoever gets the reference.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Sorry, but I have real friends


 
The fact that you actually had to state that you have friends says otherwise....

anyway, this girl at my school names of them.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 10, 2010)

AI modded - Old Reliable
AII - OHwen
F2 - Weston
Guhong - Amos
DS #1 - Edmund
DS #2 - Elliot
DS #3 - Doug
AI - Erik J
DS 2x2 - Sela
Edison 3x3 - Sarah
Maru 4x4 - Dankoen
V5 - Meep
V6 - Kevin/Purple Hays
V7 - Ibrahim
Magic - Patirck
MM - Sam
Pyraminx - Ferix
Megaminx - Emiry
Sq-1 - 4te
QJ 4x4 - Feriks
C4Y - Statue
C4Y - Forte
Haiyan - Haiyan

and lots more.



Sa967St said:


> I thought of something funnier than 24....25.
> 
> Brownie points to whoever gets the reference.



spongebob :3


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 10, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> AI modded - Old Reliable
> AII - OHwen
> F2 - Weston
> *Guhong - Amos*
> ...


 
I have no idea why, but <3


----------



## EricReese (Oct 10, 2010)

I just call mine Haiyan , sometimes I call it Antisune


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 10, 2010)

F-II, F-II, AV, AIII-F, V5, QJ 4x4x4.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 10, 2010)

V5 - Samantha


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 10, 2010)

The cube I keep on the toilet cistern is called Lou as of today.
Never named a cube before. They get replaced too quickly.


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 10, 2010)

CII- cross.... POP!
FII-Goober
AV-Its Alpha
GHII-Needs more lube
Mefferts 4x4- Phillip
YJ 5x5- Don't turn fast
Rubik's brand-Anarubiks
ES 2x2- "Its so easy"


----------



## musicninja17 (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't have unhealthy relations with inanimate objects.
Just....yeah.


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 10, 2010)

My friend Kathy named my first ever cube (storebought) Hermy.

Some random guy borrowed it and never gave it back :'(


----------



## Edward (Oct 10, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I thought of something funnier than 24....25.
> 
> Brownie points to whoever gets the reference.


 Yuss, +1 Brownie points

Since I forgot all the names I had, they're being renamed.
I only have 3 cubes now D:

2x2: Mendokusai (because I don't like 2x2)
3x3: Konata ('cause only certain people would like it)
4x4: Nagisa (because it sticks in my mind, and will probably die during childbirth)


----------



## akiramejin (Oct 10, 2010)

I call them all this, that, or OH THAT ONE.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 10, 2010)

GHII-Too Fast

Rubik's brands-junk

AI-poper

Lanlan 2x2-that one

GuHong-The only one that is good


----------

